# Confused !



## Babybump87

Last months AF was a strange one. arrived on last Monday , started dark brown blood which was very light same on Tuesday . Nothing Wednesday and Thursday a few spotting Friday like light pink/reddish nothing Sat or Sun
So basically I’ve not had a “proper” full flow period just spotting and AF type cramps.

So did a test yesterday and it came back like this



So DH goes and gets a clear blue digital and a ASDA test with came back BFN


I mean that’s once wicked evap indent !


----------



## Babybump87

Here’s another pic of it which I took this morning.



And the same brand test which I did with FMU


----------



## nikkie122

That is strange. It definitely looks positive. I know a lot of ladies say they have issues with the digital clear blues not being very sensitive so doesn't always read pregnant depending on DPO


----------



## Bevziibubble

It does look positive. How confusing! 
I hope that you get some answers soon


----------



## doggylover

That’s some line for an Evap. I always thought pink dye were more reliable but clearly not.


----------



## Babybump87

I always go for pink dyes because I thought they were more reliable too !

I’ve always got a pregnant with x weeks on the clear blue. I don’t even know what DPO I would be given we wasn’t trying and I take the pill !

With DS I had a strange AF then got a positive test the day before my AF was due the next month .

I will test again at the end of the week just to clear my mind !


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed <3


----------



## Babybump87

OK so just because I am a POAS addict I took another test today . Different brand and as you can see it’s a BFN . So I’m going with a wicked evap on the first test !


----------



## JessaBear36

Sorry it was negative.


----------



## Babybump87

Ahh thanks, that’s ok hunny . We wasn’t TTC and would be our first unplanned pregnancy but also very much wanted as we would like more children in the future !


----------

